# Can I use HD to calibrate for SD



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

For instance, if I use DVE hd basics and calibrate my HDTV with that, will it be optimal also for SD content like DVD moveies? And I live in Britain so I use the PAL one, not NTSC.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on the TV. Most newer TV's allow each input to be configured independantly. So running the calibration disc on the DVD player, you are essentially only calibrating the input used by the DVD player. All of the other inputs will likely remain the same and still be set at default values.

PAL or NTSC will make no difference. You are adjusting video display properties of the input being used.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Do you mean that the devices used to play moveis have there own calibrated standard inside?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The calibration that you are performing is done on the TV. You are changing the color levels, brightness, etc. of that signal as displayed on the TV. That calibration is only changing the video settings on that ONE input.

For example: TV with multiple inputs: HDMI 1, HDMI 2, HDMI 3, TV tuner, Component 1

DVD player is attached to HDMI 1. You run the DVE disc on the DVD player and adjust the TV calibration. ONLY HDMI 1 is calibrated. HDMI 2, HDMI 3, TV Tuner, and Component 1 are still the same.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh yes I see now. Are the movie industry standard basically the same with HD and SD, so if I calibrated using HD, put it in an upscaling bd player would it be correct?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

HD and SD have nothing to do with it. You are simply adjusting the TV's display settings to properly display the signal on that input.

DVD/Blu-ray players are digital. They simply read the disc and send the digital bits out to the TV. Whether the source disc is SD (standard DVD) or HD (blu-ray) should make no difference. 

With that said, there are SD and HD calibration discs. I've not tested both discs in a player to know if there is any difference. Conceivably there could be a difference as different hardware inside the player is used.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, what I'm thinking, is that calibrating using HD would be a lot more accurate when watching DVDs through an upscaling player. I havnt tried an SD calibration disc either.


----------

